# 5 contests in VA for 2009



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 24, 2008)

05/15/09
to
05/16/09  Chesapeake Jubilee BBQ Cook-Off Chesapeake, VA
STATE CHAMPIONSHIP  
Contact: Laurie McElveen, 1500 Mt Pleasant Rd, Chesapeake, VA 23322.
Phone: 757-482-4848. Fax: 757-482-9668. laurie@chesapeakejubilee.org

KCBS Reps: LINDA MULLANE, JERRY MULLANE  


05/15/09
to
05/16/09  Pigs in the Park Danville, VA
STATE CHAMPIONSHIP  
Contact: Heather Vipperman, 645 River Park, Danville, VA 24540.
Phone: 434-793-4636. Fax: 434-773-8198. hvipperman@visitdanville.com
Contact: Bill McMann 
Contact: Bill McMann 

KCBS Reps: CAROL BIGLER, RANDY G BIGLER  


06/26/09
to
06/27/09  Blues, Brews and BBQ Festival Adingdon, VA
STATE CHAMPIONSHIP  
Contact: Elisabeth Iskra, PO Box 1537, Abingdon, VA 24212.
Phone: 276-698-5667. Fax: 276-676-3076. eiskra@abingdon.com

KCBS Reps: RON HARWELL  


07/17/09
to
07/18/09  Que and Cruz Louisa, VA  
Contact: Bill Small, 105 Linney St., Gordonsville, VA 22942.
Phone: 540-223-6329. billthegrillguy@msn.com

KCBS Reps: JOHN G BUSCH, JOHN BRADEN 


10/17/09
to
10/18/09  The Valley Smokin' BBQ Festival Front Royal, VA  
Contact: Niki Findley, 104 E. Main Street, Front Royal, VA 22630.
Phone: 540-635-3185. Fax: 540-635-9758. nfoster@frontroyalchamber.com

KCBS Reps:


----------



## Bbqbrad (Nov 24, 2008)

I am strangely attracted to the  Que and Cruz in Louisa, VA....... For some reason it's catching my eye....


----------



## Finney (Nov 24, 2008)

So far *Que and Cruz* is on my list for '09.
Just can't commit the $s this far in advance.  Never know where I'll be working this far off.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 25, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> So far *Que and Cruz* is on my list for '09.
> Just can't commit the $s this far in advance.  Never know where I'll be working this far off.



Thats great Finney.  Looking forward to seeing you again.  Maybe you can recruit some LOCAL help if you can get him away from home.


----------

